# '99 E36 M3 fog light replacement question



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Admitting up front that I haven't looked at the car that closely
yet but the SO's right fog is cracked and I'm already slated to
replace it.

I couldn't find a manual on Owner's Circle and she doesn't have
one as she picked the car up used. I've sourced the parts from
bimmerparts but there's two versions so I'll have to have a look
at her car before ordering.

So, how's this sucker come apart?
From inside? From underneath?
Any 'gotchas' to getting it out?
:dunno: 

Any guidance is appreciated and scanned instructions will
practically guarantee a cold Shiner waiting for you at Oktoberfest.
:thumbup:

Jetfire/TD, you got yer ears on?

TIA


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *Admitting up front that I haven't looked at the car that closely
> yet but the SO's right fog is cracked and I'm already slated to
> replace it.
> 
> ...


There's a catch that holds it in. If you stick a screwdriver in the little access hole in the brake duct next to the fog light, and kind of poke around a bit, you'll find it. Push the catch with the screwdriver, and the fog will pop out. The only "gotcha" is make sure to catch the assembly before it falls on the ground.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

To add to JST's reply, study the replacement lens before you go fishing around for the catch with your screwdriver. You'll see what you're fishing for and get an idea of the force that should be required to pop it loose. That way, you won't press too hard on the wrong thing when you go to do it.

On my wife's E36, the first foglight swap took a while as the catch was not easily found. On my M3 it was easy to find and popped right away.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Thanks!

I had to pull it apart to be sure which replacement I needed but
managed to spot the lever from under the hood, (passenger side).

Once I figured out where to push it popped out no problem.

Again, thanks!
:thumbup:


----------



## JSM3 (Dec 5, 2003)

*M3 Fog Light Repacement*

I searched the threads for help replacing the driver's side fog light on my newly acquired 98M3 convertible. I read the post below today, after talking to the service manager at Weber BMW in Fresno, CA. He told me I would have to "loosen the front bumper and pull it forward to access the light fixture and replace it." (I have a burnt bulb and broken lens) That seemed a little extreme, but this is my first BMW, and I don't know better. Glad I checked here, as it seems like it should be much easier and not require the removal of the underside splash panel or the bumper. Maybe he was making it harder than it is so i would pay their dept. to install or maybe he just didn't know. Any ideas or suggestions?
Many thanks!
John S.



TD said:


> To add to JST's reply, study the replacement lens before you go fishing around for the catch with your screwdriver. You'll see what you're fishing for and get an idea of the force that should be required to pop it loose. That way, you won't press too hard on the wrong thing when you go to do it.
> 
> On my wife's E36, the first foglight swap took a while as the catch was not easily found. On my M3 it was easy to find and popped right away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

Just follow what we posted.

You should find a slot to the inboard side of the lens. Insert the screwdriver and it pops out.

Although, honestly, every time I have to replace one, I spend 15-20 minutes with the screwdriver hunting for the catch. But when I find the right spot, it just pops out.

Remember not to touch the bulb.


----------



## JSM3 (Dec 5, 2003)

I swapped out both fog lights. I could not find the catch at first, but then I looked at the replacement light and accompanying cage, and saw how it worked. I popped the left one out and did not replace the cage. When I looked at the cage in the car, it was screwed in from the inside out, that is the screw slot was behind and I could not fit my big hads in the space to turn it. So, I left it. 40 miles later, the light fell out because the plastic pin on the cage that goes into the outboard hole broke. Now I need to replace the cage. I can't see anyway to do it w/o taking off the bottom splash panel. Suggestions?
Thanks,
John :dunno:


----------



## JSM3 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Had to fab*

I ended up pulling off the left splash shield from underneath, and then unscrewing the two screws holding the light cage. Very tight spot. The outboard plastic pin from the old light cage was broken off in the hole. The hole was not all the way through, so we had to drill out the old pin instead of pushing the old piece through. Kinda messy. Then, I decided to flip the screws to go from front to back to make it easier to put back together, so I ground off some of the plastic on the cage, fitted the screw female parts, and it worked fine. Hell of a design "feature."
John :thumbup:


----------



## drizztbob (Apr 29, 2004)

*help*

I have a 2002 325i and I am coming across a similar problem. I can't figure out how to get to the fog lights that are so far down without going through the bottom of the bumper. I am pretty sure I would have to remove the bumper entirely to get at these things and that seems a bit excessive for just replacing the bulbs...Am I missing something? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------

